# Buggerit!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I just gave in to temptation & bought one of these...

*Seiko SNZJ67K1*



















(photos nicked off the net)

That`s my 3rd new Seiko in as many weeks, it`s a sickness I tell you, a sickness!! :swoon:

Mind you, I don`t smoke drink or gamble so what the feck!?! :tease:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

THAT LOOKS NICE .- H


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Mind you, I don`t smoke drink or gamble so what the feck!?!

And why not, enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't understand the topic title, surely 3 Seikos in 3 weeks is perfectly normal and acceptable behaviour around here....? :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

taffyman said:


> THAT LOOKS NICE .- H


Obviously I agree 

Here`s another photo nicked off the net...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> I don't understand the topic title, surely 3 Seikos in 3 weeks is perfectly normal and acceptable behaviour around here....? :lol:


True & it only makes a total of eight (five new & three 2nd hand) watches I `ve bought so far this year


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

What's the second crown for??


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if the second crown is for the internal rehaut/chapter {inner bezel} ring thingy (just back from pub - not feeling too technical at the mo) , then does the outer bezel rotate?

or is that there for cosmetic reasons? if it does it might be a nice mod to get a 12 hour bezel insert in there...

of course if it doesn't then it wont, if you see what i mean...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MuckMonkey said:


> What's the second crown for??


The round monkey is correct - It rotates the inner bezel as on this watch which I already own (in this case the one with the numbers 1-12)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> True & it only makes a total of eight (five new & three 2nd hand) watches I `ve bought so far this year


And there I was berating myself for three watches and two clocks! :lol:

Nice pick-up, Mach. :buba:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> it might be a nice mod to get a 12 hour bezel insert in there...


Pay attention that boy!! :big_boss:

I`ve already got one on the other Seiko


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AVO said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > True & it only makes a total of eight (five new & three 2nd hand) watches I `ve bought so far this year
> ...


You`re not really taking this whole collecting thing seriously are you?  



> Nice pick-up, Mach. :buba:


Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve already got one on the other Seiko


wasn't thinking about you was i :lol:

and i assume no, the 'outer' bezel does not turn ???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve already got one on the other Seiko
> ...


How was supposed to know that :huh: 



> and i assume no, the 'outer' bezel does not turn ???


Assuming you mean the one I already have then yes it does, & I have found it very useful having two rotating bezels on a watch :thumbup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That`s my 3rd new Seiko in as many weeks, it`s a sickness I tell you, a sickness!! :swoon:


Building yourself up for the big one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > That`s my 3rd new Seiko in as many weeks, it`s a sickness I tell you, a sickness!! :swoon:
> ...


But I`ve already got the "Big One" :blink:

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer*


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Assuming you mean the one I already have then yes it does, & I have found it very useful having two rotating bezels on a watch :thumbup:


nope i meant the new one :big_boss: keep up that man 

my idea was to put a 12 hour bezel insert into the oter blank in the incoming watch, but only if it turns. pointless otherwise.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s my age ldman: :lol:

The new one`s outer bezel doesn`t turn :wink2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I just gave in to temptation & bought one of these...
> 
> *Seiko SNZJ67K1*
> 
> ...


Mach, *MACH!* It's spelled *"**S e r v i c e S**"*, not *S E I K O*. Get her to take you down to Specsavers in the bathchair! :lol:

Nice chunky piece Mach, although not for me personally! Wear and enjoy


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > That`s my 3rd new Seiko in as many weeks, it`s a sickness I tell you, a sickness!! :swoon:
> ...


Yep...one of these....










However, bought one of these...










...had it for a couple of days, and now it's on the SC...too small for me...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s my age ldman: :lol:
> 
> The new one`s outer bezel doesn`t turn :wink2:


not a problem...

just have the inner bezel from your existing watch fitted to the new arrival and then sell the modified new arrival to me at a silll low price :lol:

job done.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Mach, *MACH!* It's spelled *"**S e r v i c e S**"*, not *S E I K O*. Get her to take you down to Specsavers in the bathchair! :lol:
> 
> Nice chunky piece Mach, although not for me personally! Wear and enjoy


Don`t worry Mel, I have one "Services" on the way & am bidding on a couple of others


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It`s my age ldman: :lol:
> ...


In your dreams!!!










:lol:


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never come across this model before, and I've been browsing for more Seiko 5's for a while. Can I ask where you bought it?

Also is there a definitive guide website which has all models or which has new model announcements? I've found Seikos own site to be rather lacking.(Unless of course you're bored of this one already, in which case... Me, me, over here.... Me sir)


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

'Tis a beautius watch Mac- wear it in good health :yes:

Cheers, John


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Mar 25, 2013)

Very handsome watch indeed!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MuckMonkey said:


> I've never come across this model before, and I've been browsing for more Seiko 5's for a while. Can I ask where you bought it?
> 
> Also is there a definitive guide website which has all models or which has new model announcements? I've found Seikos own site to be rather lacking.(Unless of course you're bored of this one already, in which case... Me, me, over here.... Me sir)


I got it off ebay, Amazon have a few as mentioned above the model number is Seiko SNZJ67K1. Sorry I`m not aware of any definitive guide sites.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Roger, the Monster is fugly enough without adding that truly horrendous strap :yucky: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Building yourself up for the big one
> ...


It's back on it's bracelet now, but I have bought a blue sharkskin strap for the summer, as I liked Artistmike's when he posted a pic of his on blue.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


The horror...the horror










:lol:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, mate - you make me feel a lot better for having spent half the household budget on assorted wristwatches and pocket watches in the last few weeks. Result! :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It has arrived & very nice it is too :thumbup:

*Seiko SNZJ67K1,cal. 7S36C 23 Jewels*










Case size is 42mm excluding crowns & 12mm deep.

Typical Seiko build quality, comfortable to wear & certainly unusual, one slight negative is that the inner bezel is too easy to turn but I know a man who managed to sort out my Atlas so I`ll have to see if he would be willing to fix this one too. :wink2:


----------

